# صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )  .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*
صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )  .. asmicheal​*





*
صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )  .. asmicheal*

اتشرف بقوة ومعونة ومحبة الرسل 

ان نتشارك معا 
فى المعرفة حول 

صوم الرسل 


فى 

ملف قوى 

من قرائاتى على النت 
مع 

كتابة المصدر 



تابعوا لو حبيتم 



بركة الرسل وقوة خدمتهم تلهبنا جميعا حبا وخدمة للملك المسيح 




:download:


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


*لا يستهن أحد بصوم آبائنا الرسل، فهو أقدم صوم عرفته الكنيسة المسيحية فى كل أجيالها وأشار إليه السيد بقوله "ولكن حينما يرفع عنهم العريس فحينئذ يصومون"..*
*وصام الآباء الرسل، كبداية لخدمتهم. فالرب نفسه بدأ خدمته بالصوم، أربعين يوماً على الجبل.*
صوم الرسل إذن، هو صوم خاص بالخدمة والكنيسة.
*قيل عن معلمنا بطرس الرسول إنه صام إلى أن " جاع كثيراً واشتهى أن يأكل" (أع 10: 10). وفى جوعه رأى السماء مفتوحة، ورأى رؤيا عن قبول الأمم.*
*وكما كان صومهم مصحوباً بالرؤى والتوجيه الإلهى، كان مصحوباً ايضاً بعمل **الروح القدس** وحلوله. ويقول الكتاب: "وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس إفرزوا لى برنابا وشاول للعمل الذى دعوتها إليه. فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا، ووضعوا عليهما الأيادى، ثم أطلقوهم. فهذان إذ أرسلا من الروح القدس، انحدرا إلى سلوكية" (أع 13: 2 - 4).*
أمور هامة، تميز بها صوم آبائنا الرسل، منها: الصوم، والصلاة، والخدمة، وعمل الروح القدس.
*ويسرنا أن يعمل الروح القدس خلال الصوم وأن تأتى الدعوة الإلهية خلال الصوم وأن تتم سيامة الخدام أثناء الصوم أيضاً.. وأن يبدأ الخدام بالصوم، قبل البدء بالخدمة..*
*هناك أصوام خاصة **بالتوبة**، مثل صوم أهل نينوى، ومثل اصوام التذلل التى تكلم عنها **سفر يوئيل**. وأصوام لإخراج **الشياطين**، كما قال الرب إن هذا الجنس لا يخرج بشئ إلا بالصلاة والصوم (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وأصوام نصومها قبل كل نعمة نتلقاها من الرب، كالأصوام التى تسبق **الأسرار المقدسة**كالمعمودية**والميرون**والتناول**والكهنوت**.*
أما صوم الرسل فهو من أجل الخدمة والكنيسة، على الأقل لكى نتعلم لزوم الصوم للخدمة، ونفعه له.* المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت*
*نصوم لكى يتدخل **الله** فى الخدمة ويعينه. ونصوم لكى نخدم ونحن فى حالة روحية. ونصوم شاعرين بضعفنا..*
كم اشتهينا مجئ هذا الصوم، خلال الخمسين المقدسة.







المصدر :http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...a/098-Soum-El-Rosol_Fast-Of-The-Apostles.html


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*عدد ايام صوم الرسل*


*طريقة معرفة عدد أيام صوم الرسل*

*نحدد اليوم الذى فيه عيد القيامة وكم يوما مضى من الشهر.*

*أ- فإذا كان العيد فى برمهات نأخذ باقى برمهات ونضيف اليه 45 يوما فيكون المجموع عدد أيام صوم الرسل.*
*ت‌-وإذا كان العيد فى برمودة نأخذ باقى برمودة ونضيف اليه 15 يوما فيكون المجموع عدد أيام صوم الرسل.*

*مثال: سنة 1705 ش. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*العيد 22 برمودة*
*إذن 8 + 15 = 23 يوما*
*إذن صوم الرسل يكون 23 يوما.*

*ملحوظة: معروف أن مجموع أيام فطر الميلاد وصوم الرسل معا 81 يوما فى السنة البسيطة أو 82 يوما فى السنة الكبيسة لذلك فإننا إذا أسقطنا عدد أيام صوم الرسل من 81 يكون الباقى هو عدد أيام الرفاع أى أفطار الميلاد، ولكن فى السنة الكبيسة الأبقطية إما نضيف الى الباقى من عدد 81 المذكور يوما واحدا (وهو الثامن والعشرون من كيهك) ليصح عدد أيام الإفطار، أى بدل ذلك نجعل الاسقاط للكبيسة من 82.*






:download:


*المصدر :   **http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Creed-Dogma/Coptic-Rite-n-Ritual-Taks-Al-Kanisa/09-Coptic-Liturgical-Calendar__R-W/Coptology-Calendar-Al-Abakty_019-Date-of-Apostles-Fast.html*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

* صوم الرسل صوم درجة تانية ؟؟؟؟

تنقسم أصوام الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية من حيث درجة النسك الى أصوام الدرجة الأولى و أصوام الدرجة الثانية..
وقد سمحت الكنيسة بأكل السمك في بعض الاصوام للتخفيف علي المؤمنين بسبب كثرة أيام الصيام واحتياج البعض للبروتين الحيواني...  وقسَّمت الكنيسة الاصوام الي قسمين:


http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlأ- أصوام من الدرجة الأولي وهم: الاربعاء والجمعة، الصوم الكبير، صوم يونان، برمون الميلاد والغطاس.


ب- اصوام من الدرجة الثانية وهم: صوم الميلاد، صوم الرسل، صوم السيدة العذراء.
وسمحت الكنيسة بأكل السمك في أصوام الدرجة الثانية فقط. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). 






​أ - أصوام الدرجة الأولى
=============
هى التى لا يجوز فيها أكل السمك
1 - الصوم الكبير
------------------
مدته 55 يوما
موعده متغير حسب موعد عيد القيامة

2 - صومى الأربعاء و الجمعة
-------------------------------
مدته: يومان أسبوعيا
موعده: أسبوعيا عدا الخمسين المقدسة و عيدى الميلاد و الغطاس

3 - صوم نينوى 
-----------------
مدته: ثلاثة أيام
موعده: يسبق الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين

4 - برامون الميلاد 
--------------------
مدته: من يوم الى ثلاثة أيام
موعده: قبل عيد الميلاد مباشرة

5 - برامون الغطاس 
----------------------
مدته: من يوم الى ثلاثة أيام
موعده: قبل عيد الغطاس مباشرة

​



​ب - أصوام الدرجة الثانية
==============



هى التى يجوز فيها أكل السمك



1 - صوم الميلاد
------------------
مدته: 43 يوما
موعده: من 16 هاتور حتى 29 كيهك

2 - صوم الرسل
------------------
مدته: متغيرة
موعده: من اليوم التالى لعيد العنصرة حتى 5 أبيب

3 - صوم العذراء
------------------
مدته: 15 يوما
موعده: من 1 - 16 مسرى





المصدر :  http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...t-3amma/069-First-and-Secong-Grade-Fasts.html​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*



*ايضا  
تنقسم الأعياد من حيث نوعها الى:
– أعياد سيدية (وهى التى تخص السيد المسيح له المجد وعددها أربعة عشر عيدا، وهى نوعان:
أ‌- أعياد سيدية كبيرة وعددها سبعة أعياد.
ب‌- أعياد سيدية صغيرة وعددها سبعة أعياد.​– أعياد للسيدة العذراء والملائكة والرسل والشهداء والقديسين.

وتنقسم كل هذه العياد من حيث تحديد مواعيدها الى نوعين:
أعياد ثابتة التاريخ، واعياد متحركة (متنقلة).
أولا: الأعياد الثابتة
الأعياد الثابتة او غير المتحركة (المتنقلة) هى تلك الأعياد التى تأتى كل عام فى نفس الموعد المحدد لها فى الكتب الطقسية مثل كتاب السنكسار أو كتاب الدفنار أو كتاب القطمارس، أو كتاب ترتيب البيعة وغيرهم فلا تتغير عن الموعد المرسوم لها فى الشهر القبطى.
ومن الأعياد الثابتة ما يأتى: 
أ- من الأعياد السيدية الكبرى:
+ عيد البشارة 29 برمهات
+ عيد الميلاد 29 أو 28 كيهك
+ الغطاس 11 طوبة​ب- من الأعياد السيدية الصغرى:
+ الختان 6 طوبة
+ عرس قانا الجليل 13 طوبة
+ دخول السيد المسيح الى الهيكل 8 أمشير
+ دخول السيد المسيح الى أرض مصر 24 بشنس
+ عيد التجلى 12 مسرى​ج- أعياد السيدة العذراء:
+ ميلادها أول بشنس. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
+ دخولها الهيكل 3 كيهك
+ نياحتها 21 طوبة
+ إعلان صعود جسدها 16 مسرى​وكذلك جميع أعياد الملائكة والقديسين ثابتة وغير متنقلة عن اليوم الذى وضع لها فى الكتب الكنسية.

ثانيا: الأعياد المتحركة:
هى تلك الأعياد والمواسم التى تتقدم وتتأخر من أسبوع الى خمسة أسابيع لارتباطها بعضها ببعض وبعيد القيامة.
ولما كان عيد القيامة مرتبط بالتقويم اليهودى، والتقويم اليهودى مرتبط بالشمس والقمر إذ هو تقويم شمسى قمرى.
لذلك تتقدم وتتاخر طبقا لتقدم وتاخر ذبح خروف الفصح عند اليهود.
وبالرجوع الى الكتب الطقسية مثل: قطمارس الصوم الكبير وقطمارس البصخة وقطمارس الخماسين ودلال أسبوع الالام وكتاب ترتيب البيعة، نستطيع أن ندرك هذه المجموعة من المناسبات وهى:
55 يوم الصوم الكبير
50 يوم الخماسين المقدسة​ويسبق الصوم الكبير فطر الميلاد، ويلى الخماسين صوم الرسل القديسين. 
وبما أن فطر الميلاد يبدأ بيوم محدد ثابت وهو موعد عيد الميلاد 29 أو 28 كيهك. 
وصوم الرسل ينتهى فى اليوم الخامس من شهر أبيب عيد استشهاد الرسولين بطرس وبولس.
فتكون هذه المدة عبارة عن:
1- فطر الميلاد
2- الصوم الكبير
3- الخماسين
4- صوم الرسل
وهذه المواسم عبارة عن 186 يوما (فى سنوات البسيطة) أو 187 يوما (فى السنوات الكبيسة) موزعة كالاتى:

عيد الرسل
5 أبيب

صوم الرسل
---؟ ---
الخماسين
50 يوم
الصوم الكبير
55 يوم
فطر الميلاد
---؟ ---
عيد الميلاد 29 أو 28
كيهك
105 يوم
186 أو 187 يوم ​ 
معلوم أن فترة الصوم الكبير والخمسين المقدسة مدتها 105 يوم فتكون:
186 / 187   الفترة من عيد الميلاد الى عيد الرسل
- 150 فترة الصوم الكبير والخمسين
فيتبقى 81 أو 82 يوم هى عبارة عن فطر الميلاد مع صوم الرسل ويرتبط فطر الميلاد فى كميته مع صوم الرسل ارتباطا تكامليا أى إذا زاد الواحد نقص الآخر والعكس بالعكس بشرط الا يتجاوز معا 81 أو 82 يوما. ولابد أن يقع الصوم الكبير والخمسين المقدسة بين هذه المدة، ولابد أن تتقدم وتتأخر طبقا لنظام الفصح اليهودى، والمرتبط بدوره بالتقويم اليهودى القمرى الشمسى، لذلك تقل أيام فطر الميلاد إذا ما بكر عيد القيامة ويتيح ذلك زيارة أيام صوم الرسل.
كما تقل أيام صوم الرسل إذا ما تأخر عيد القيامة ويتبع ذلك زيارة فطر الميلاد. 

لماذا تختلف مدة (فطر الميلاد وصوم الرسل)
من 81 يوما الى 82 يوما؟
تكون مدة فطر الميلاد وأيام صوم الرسل معا 81 يوما على مدى ثلاثة سنوات متوالية وفى السنة الرابعة (التى تقبل القسمة على 4 بدون باقى) تكون المدة 82 يوما، والسبب فى ذلك يرجع الى موعد عيد الميلاد، فهو ثلاثة سنين يكون 29 كيهك والسنة الرابعة يكون 28 كيهك ومثال ذلك..
عيد الميلاد سنة 1704 ش 28 كيهك
عيد الميلاد سنة 1705 ش 29 كيهك
عيد الميلاد سنة 1706 ش 29 كيهك
عيد الميلاد سنة 1707 29 كيهك
عيد الميلاد سنة 1708 28 كيهك
عيد الميلاد سنة 1709  29 كيهك
عيد الميلاد سنة 1710 29 كيهك 
عيد الميلاد سنة 1711 29 كيهك
عيد الميلاد سنة 1712 28 كيهك
وذلك لأن الكنيسة تحتفل بعيد البشارة يوم 29 برمهات وبعيد الميلاد يوم 29 كيهك من كل عام قبطى.
ومجموع الفترة من 29 برمهات حتى 29 كيهك 275 يوما، على أساس أن النسئ 5 أيام فقط كل ثلاثة سنين متوالية.

9 شهور × 30 = 270 + 5 أيام النسئ = 275

ونحن نعلم أن النسئ يأتى 6 أيام كل أربعة سنين مرة فلو كان النسئ 6 أيام وعيد الميلاد فى 29 كيهك تكون الفترة 276 عوضا عن 275 يوما.
ولما كانت مدة وجود الجنين فى أحشاء السيدة العذراء ثابتة بلا زيادة ولا نقص (275 يوما) ولكى لا يزيد يوم وتصل المدة الى 276 يوما لذلك تعيد الكنيسة عيد الميلاد كل أربعة سنين مرة يوم 28 كيهك.



المصدر :  http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...lendar-Al-Abakty_013-Coptic-Feasts-Dates.html
*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*وايضا  
طريقة تحديد موعد عيد العنصرة (البنتيوكستي)

​أولا: نحدد موعد عيد القيامة لتلك السنة وكم يوما أنقضت فى شهره 

ثانيا: ( 1 ) فإن كان فى برمهات نضيف الى ذلك 19 يوما فتزيد الجملة عن 30 دائما. نسقط منها 30 والباقى يكون موعد عيد العنصرة فى شهر بشنس. 

( 2) وإن كان عيد القيامة فى برمودة نضيف اليه 19 يوما المذكورة. 

فتكون الجملة موعد عيد العنصرة فى بشنس أيضا وإن زادت الجملة عن 30 نسقط منها 30 والباقى يكون موعد يوم عيد العنصرة فى شهر بؤونة.



مثال: لتحديد يوم عيد القيامة لسنة 1705 ش 

فى سنة 1705 ش كان عيد القيامة يوم 22 برمودة 

(1) نضيف ال 22 الى 19 = 41 

(2) نسقط من ال 41 ثلاثين يوما 

41 – 30 = 11 وهو موعد يوم عيد العنصرة فى شهر بؤونة إذن عيد العنصرة لسنة 1705 ش هو يوم 11 بؤونة. 


المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...dar-Al-Abakty_023-Date-of-3id-El-3ansara.html​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*شوية اسئلة عن الرسل *





*1​*
*سؤال: أين عقد أول مجمع مقدس في العالم؟ وأين ورد ذكره في الكتاب المقدس؟ لآي سبب كان انعقاده؟*


*الإجابة:*


*أول مجمع مقدس في العالم عقده الرسل في أورشليم وورد ذكره في {أع15}. وكان موضوعه قبول الأمم .*


*

*​
*2​*

*سؤال: ما المقصود برسول الغرلة؟ ومن الذي لقب بهذا اللقب؟ ما المقصود برسول الختان؟ ومن الذي لقب بهذا اللقب؟*


*الإجابة:المقصود برسول الغرلة هو رسول الأمم. والذي لقب به هو بولس الرسول. و المقصود برسول الختان هو رسول اليهود. والذي لقب به هو بطرس الرسول.*


*

*
​
*3​*

*سؤال: ذكر السيد المسيح للقديس يوحنا الرسول في سفر الرؤيا إسمين لبدعتين. ما هما؟ وأين ورد ذكرهما؟*


*الإجابة:البدعتان اللتان ذكرهما السيد المسيح ليوحنا الرسول في سفر الرؤيا هما بدعة النيقولاويين {رؤ15:2}. وتعليم بلعام {رؤ 14:2}.*



*

*​
*4​*

*سؤال: من هما الرسولان اللذان أطلق عليهما السيد المسيح لقب (بوانرجس)؟ وما معنى هذا اللقب؟*



*الإجابة:يوحنا وأخوه يعقوب بن زبدي هما الرسولان اللذان أطلق عليهما السيد المسيح أسم {بوانرجس} أي أبني الرعد . {مر17:3}.*



*

*​
*5​*

*سؤال: واحد من الرسل الإثنى عشر كانت له ثلاثة أسماء . ما هي؟*


*الإجابة:بطرس الرسول كان له ثلاث أسماء : بطرس، وسمعان وصفا .*
*[ www.St-Takla.org ]*


*

*

​
*6​*

*سؤال: ما هي البلد الذي استهزأ أهلها بالقديس بولس الرسول ودعوه مهزاراً؟*

*الإجابة:بولس الرسول استهزأوا به في أثينا،ودعوه مهزاراً {أع17: 18،32}.*


*

*
​
*7​*

*سؤال: من الذي وصف بولس الرسول بالهذيان؟*


*الإجابة:فستوس هو الذي وصف بولس الرسول بالهذيان {أع24:26}.*



*

*​
*8​*

*سؤال: ما هو أسم الوالي الذي أرتعد أمام بولس الرسول؟*



*الإجابة:فيلكس الوالي هو الذي أرتعد أمام بولس الرسول {أع25:24}.*

*

*​
*9​*

*سؤال: ما هو أسم ملك حوكم بولس الرسول أمامه وكاد يقتنع بقبول المسيحية؟*


*الإجابة:أغريباس الملك قال لبولس الرسول أثناء محكمته "بقليل تقنعني أن أصير مسيحياً" {أع28:26}.*


*

*​
*10​*

*سؤال: من هو أول رسول قال للسيد المسيح "يا معلم أنت ابن الله..؟*




*الإجابة:نثنائيل هو اول رسول قال للسيد المسيح " يا معلم أنت أبن الله " {يو49:1}.*


*

*
​

*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-Corner/Christian-n-Bible-Quizzes/01-Bible-Quizzes/Enjeel-Q-n-A__02-Al-Rosol-A-General-01.html*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*وايضا*


*11​*
*سؤال: من هو الرسول الذي وبخه المسيح على قلة إيمانه قبل الصلب والقيامة؟ وماذا كانت المناسبة؟*


*الإجابة:الرسول الذي وبخه المسيح علي قلة إيمانه هو بطرس الرسول، لما خاف وهو ماشي علي الماء وأبتدأ يغرق . فقال له الرب "يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت" {مت 14: 30، 31}.*


*

*​
*12​*

*سؤال: من هو الرسول الذي وبخه المسيح، وكان قد طوَّبه من قبل؟ وماذا قال له؟ ولماذا؟*

*الإجابة:بطرس الرسول بعد أن طوبه المسيح {مت17:16}. عاد فوبخه لما استكثر عليه أن يصلب وقال له"حاشاك يارب" . فأجابه الرب "أذهب عني يا شيطان. أنت معثرة لي" {مت16: 22، 23}.*
*

*​
*13​*

*سؤال: من هو الرسول الذي طلب من الرب طلباً ثلاث مرات، ولم يستجب له؟ ولماذا؟*

*الإجابة:بولس الرسول طلب ثلاث مرات أن يرفع عنه الرب شوكة في الجسد. فلم يستجيب له الرب، وقال له "تكفيك نعمتي لأن قوتي في الضعف تكمل". {2كو12: 7، 9}.*
*

*​
*14​*

*سؤال: متى نفخ السيد الرب في وجوه تلاميذه؟ ولماذا؟*


*الإجابة:نفخ السيد الرب في وجوه تلاميذه في عشية الأحد بعد القيامة ليقبلوا الروح القدس {يو20: 19، 23}.*
*

*​
*15​*

*سؤال: من هو الرسول الذي كاد الناس أن يعبدوه ودعوه بأسم أحد آلهتهم؟ وما هو أسم هذا الإله؟*


*الإجابة:بولس هو الرسول الذي كاد الناس أن يعبدونه في لسترا لما شفي الرجل المقعد . ودعوه بأسم إلههم هومس {أع14: 8- 14}.*
*[ www.St-Takla.org ]*


*

*​
*16​*

*سؤال: من هو العبد المديون الذي قال أحد الرسل إنه مستعد أن يوفي عنه ديونه؟*

*الإجابة:العبد المديون هو انسيموس،وقد تعهد القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته فليمون أن يوفي ديونه {19:18}.*


*

*
​
*17​*

*سؤال: من الرسول الذي وقع الناس على عنقه وبكوا؟ ولماذا؟*


*الإجابة:بولس الرسول هو الذي وقع الناس علي عنقه وبكوا بسبب كلمته التي قالها إنهم لن يروا وجهه أيضا. {أع20: 37، 38}.*
*

*​
*18​*

*سؤال: من هو أول رسول من الإثنى عشر قتله هيرودس بالسيف؟*


*الإجابة:أول رسول قتله هيرودس بالسيف هو يعقوب بن زبدي أخو يوحنا {أع1:12}.*



*

*​
*19​*

*سؤال: من هو الرسول الذي رجم حتى ظن أنه مات؟ أين حدث ذلك ؟*


*الإجابة:الرسول الذي رجم حتي ظن أنه مات هو القديس بولس الرسول . وكان ذلك في لسترا {أع19:14}.*
*

*​
*20​*

*سؤال: تدواس الرسول كان له إسم آخر، ما هو؟*


*الإجابة:تداوس الرسول كان له إسم آخر هو لباؤس {مت3:10}.*​ 


*

*​ 

*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-Corner/Christian-n-Bible-Quizzes/01-Bible-Quizzes/Enjeel-Q-n-A__02-Al-Rosol-A-General-02.html*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*وايضا *

*21​*
*سؤال: اذكر أربعة مواضيع في العهد الجديد، وردت فيها أسماء الرسل الإثنى عشر مجتمعة.الإجابة:المواضع التي وردت فيها أسماء الرسل الإثني عشر مجتمعة هي {مت10: 2-4}، {مر3: 16-19}. {لو6: 14-16}، {أع1: 13 ما عدا يهوذا الأسخريوطي }.*


*

*​
*22​*

*سؤال: اذكر ثلاثة من الرسل كان لكل واحد منهم إسمان أو لقبان؟الإجابة:{سمعان – بطرس} ، {متى – لاوي} ، {سمعان القانوي – سمعان الغيور}.*
*

*​
*23​*

*سؤال: ما هي العبارة التي قالها السيد المسيح لفيلبس الرسول وحده؟الإجابة:العبارة التي قالها السيد المسيح لفيلبس الرسول وحده هي " أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس . من رآني فقد رأي الآب "{يو14: 9، 10}.*
*

*​
*24​*

*سؤال: ما هي العبارة التي قالها السيد المسيح لتوما الرسول وحده؟الإجابة:العبارة التي قالها السيد المسيح لتوما الرسول وحده هي " هات إصبعك وابصر يدي . وهات يديك وضعها في جنبي . ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً . " وايضاً " ألأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت . طوبي للذين أمنوا ولم يروا " {يو20: 27، 29}.*
*

*​
*25​*

*سؤال: ما هي العبارة التي قالها السيد المسيح لبطرس الرسول وحده؟الإجابة:العبارة التي قالها السيد المسيح لبطرس الرسول وحده هي**
1- "طوبي لك ياسمعان بن يونا، إن لحماً ودماً لم يعلن لك، لكن أبي الذي في السموات. وأنا اقول لك ايضا: أنت بطرس، وعلي هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها" {مت16: 17، 18}
2- "اذهب عني يا شيطان! أنت معثرة لي، لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس" {مت23:16}. 
3- "الحق أقول لك: إنك في هذه الليلة قبل أن يصيح ديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات" {مت34:26}.*
*[ www.St-Takla.org ]*



*

*​
*26​*

*سؤال: ما هي العبارة التي قالها السيد المسيح ليوحنا الرسول وحده؟الإجابة:العبارة التي قالها السيد المسيح ليوحنا الرسول وحده " هوذا أمك " {يو27:19}. عن السيدة العذراء .*


*

*​
*27​*

*سؤال: ما هي العبارة التي قالها السيد المسيح لنثنائيل الرسول وحده؟الإجابة:العبارة التي قالها السيد المسيح لنثانائيل وحده " قيل أن دعاك فيلبس وانت تحت التينة رايتك؟ وايضاً " هل آمنت لأني قلت لك أني رأيتك تحت التينة؟ سوف تري أعظم من هذا " { يو1: 48، 50}.*



*

*​
*28​*

*سؤال: عبارة قالها السيد المسيح ليهوذا الأسخريوطي وحده؟الإجابة:العبارة التي قالها السيد المسيح ليهوذا الأسخريوطي وحده**
1- "يا صاحب لماذا جئت" {مت50:26}. 
2- "يا يهوذا. أبقبلة تسلم إبن الإنسان" {لو48:22}. 
3- "ما أنت تعمله فاعمله بأكثر سرعة" {يو27:13}.


* 
*

*​
*29​*

*سؤال: في أسماء الرسل كان يوجد ثلاث مجموعات من الأخوة. من هم؟الإجابة:1- بطرس وإندراوس أخوه. **
2- يعقوب بن زبدي ويوحنا اخوه. {مت2:10}.
3- يعقوب ابن حلفي وأخوه يهوذا {لو16:6} ، {أع13:1}.

* 
*

*​
*30​*

*سؤال: من هم الرسولان اللذان توسطا لدى السيد من أجل أناس يونانيين ليروه؟الإجابة:فيلبس وإندراوس هما الرسولان اللذان توسطا عند السيد لكي يراه قوم يونانيون {يو12: 20- 22}*​ 


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-Corner/Christian-n-Bible-Quizzes/01-Bible-Quizzes/Enjeel-Q-n-A__02-Al-Rosol-A-General-03.html*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*وايضا*

*31​*
*سؤال: من هم الرسل السبعة الذين رآهم الرب بعد القيامة وهم يصيدون السمك بدلاً من صيد الناس؟الإجابة:الرسل السبعة الذين رآهم الرب بعد القيمة يصيدون السمك هم القديسون: سمعان بطرس، وتوما، ونثانائيل، ويوحنا ويعقوب ابنا زبدى، واثنان آخران من تلاميذه (يو21: 2، 3). *
*

*​
*32​*

*سؤال: من هو الرسول الذي كانت له ثلاثة أسماء؟الإجابة:القديس بطرس كان له 3 أسماء: سمعان بن بونا (يو21: 15 – 17)، وبطرس (مت16: 17، 18)، وصفا (يو1: 42). *
*

*​
*33​*

*سؤال: من هما الرسولان اللذان كان لكل منهما اسمان؟الإجابة:متى العشار، اسمه أيضاً (لأوى).. كما في (مر2: 14)، (لو5: 27). والرسول لباوس الملقب تداوس (مت10: 3). *
*

*​
*34​*

*سؤال: من هو الرسول الثاني عشر الذي حل محل يهوذا؟الإجابة:الرسول متياس هو الذي حل محل يهوذا (أع1: 24 – 26). *
*

*​
*35​*

*سؤال: من هو الرسول الذي استأجر بيتاً في رومه، وقضى فيه سنتين يبشر، وأسس خلالهما كنيسة في رومه؟الإجابة:بولس الرسول هو الذي استأجر بيتاً في رومه، وقضى فيه سنتين يبشر، أسس خلاهما كنيسة رومه (أع28: 30، 31). *
*[ www.St-Takla.org ]*
*

*​
*36​*

*سؤال: ما هو اسم العبد الذي قطع أحد الرسل أذنه؟الإجابة:ملخص هو العبد الذي قطع بطرس الرسول أذنه (يو18: 10). *
*

*​
*37​*

*سؤال: من هو الرسول الذي قتله هيرودس بالسيف؟الإجابة:الرسول الذي قتله هيرودس بالسيف هو يعقوب بن زبدى (أع12: 1، 2). *
*

*​
*38​*

*سؤال: ما هي أول معجزة شفاء أجراها الرسل؟الإجابة:أول معجزة شفاء أجراها الرسل هي منح الشفاء للأعرج الذي كان يستعطى عند باب الهيكل (أع3: 2 – 8). *
*

*​
*39​*

*سؤال: ما هي أول معجزة عقاب على يد أحد الرسل؟الإجابة:أول معجزة عقاب على يد أحد الرسل هي معاقبة القديس بطرس لحنانيا وسفيره (أع5: 1 – 10). *
*

*​
*40​*

*سؤال: من هو الرسول الذي قال له الرب: كما شهدت لى في أورشليم، ينبغى أن تشهد لى في رومية أيضاً؟الإجابة:القديس بولس الرسول هو الذي قال له الرب " كما شهدت لى في أورشليم، ينبغى أن تشهد لى روميه أيضاً " (أع23: 11). *​ 

*المصدر :*​ 
*http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-Corner/Christian-n-Bible-Quizzes/01-Bible-Quizzes/Enjeel-Q-n-A__02-Al-Rosol-A-General-04.html*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*ايضا *

*1​*
*سؤال: اذكر سبعه من الذين اشتركوا مع القديس بولس الرسول في الخدمة، مع شواهد من أيات العهد الجديد؟الإجابة: من معاوني بولس الرسول : مرقس الرسول {كو10:4}{2تي11:4}. وبرنابا {أع13: 2-5}. وتيموثاوس {1كو10:16}. وأبولوس {1كو6:3}. وتيخيكس {أف25:6}{2تي12:4}. وأرسترخس ويسطس، وابفراس، ولوقا الطبيب {4كو14:10}.{2تي11:4}. وانسيمس {كو19:4}. وسلوانس {1تس1:1}.*
*

*​
*2​*

*سؤال: ما هو إسم واحد من معاونى بولس الرسول قد هلك؟الإجابة: ديماس كان معاوناً لبولس الرسول وهلك {2تي10:4}.*
*

*​
*3​*

*سؤال: ما إسم شماسة (خادمة) كانت تحمل رسائل بولس الرسول الى البلاد؟الإجابة: فيبي الشماسة، كانت تحمل رسائل بولس الرسول {رو16: 1، 2، 28}.*
*

*​
*4​*

*سؤال: ما أسما تلميذين من تلاميذه ومعاونيه اسقفين، وأحدهما صغير السن؟الإجابة: تيطس اسقف كريت {تي5:1}. وتيموثاوس أسقف أفسس وكان صغير السن {1تي12:4}.*
*

*​
*5​*

*سؤال: كان القديس بولس يدعو بعض تلاميذه ومعاونيه أبناء . مثل من؟الإجابة: دعا تيموثاوس إبنه {1تي1: 2، 18}{2تي1، 2}. وكذلك أنسيمس {فل10}.*
*[ www.St-Takla.org ]*
*

*​
*6​*

*سؤال: من هو تلميذ بولس الرسول الذي ذكره مرات في مقدمات رسائله؟الإجابة: تيموثاوس تلميذ بولس الرسول ذكر مرات في مقدمات رسائله كما في {2كو1:1}، {في1:1}{كو1:1}، {1تس1:1}، {فل1}.*​ 






*المصدر http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Service-...s/Enjeel-Q-n-A__02-Al-Rosol-B-St-Paul-01.html*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

للملف بقية 

لو 

حبيتم 


تتابعوا 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*




*ايضا كتاب الخلاص في المفهوم الأرثوذكسي لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
هل الرسل لم يجاهدوا ولم يتعبوا من أجل الإيمان؟ إن بولس الرسول نفسه يقول (أنا تعبت أكثر من جميعهم) (1كو 15: 10). كلهم تعبوا، وبولس تعب أكثر، تعباً سجله في رسالته الثانية إلى كورنثوس (2 كو 11: 23 –33) فاذا كانت المسألة مجرد نعمة، لماذا يتعب بولس؟ وما http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlلزوم الكرزاة والوعظ والنصح والتبشير والرعاية والتعب؟ وما دامت النعمة تعمل كل شئ!!
لماذا يتعب الراعى، ويرعى ويفتقد ويجاهد؟ أليس الله قادر أن يتكلم في قلوب الناس ويخلصهم وحده؟! ما لزوم الرسل إذن وارعاة والوعاظ؟! وما لزوم كل جهاد؟ وهل نسمى كل هذا ذراعاً بشرية؟
لو كانت النعمة تعمل وحدها كل شئ، فالكاهن إذن ينام، ويصلى في قلبه قائلاً: أنت يارب الذي تتولى رعاية شعبك. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). من أنا حتى أجاهد وأرعى؟! أليس لمن يشاء ولا لمن يسعى بل لك أنت الذي ترعى الشعب!! 
والواعظ، لماذا يعظ؟ يكفيه أن ينام في البيت مستريحاً ويقول: نعمتك يارب هى التي تتكلم في قلوب الناس وترشدهم وتخلصهم!! 
وأنت، لماذا تتعب نفسك في حياتك الخاصة، في الصلاة وفى الصوم وفى الجهاد. استريح معتمداً على أن النعمة تفعل كل شئ! 


المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...tion-in-the-Orthodox-Concept-37-Apostles.html
*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*وصام الرسل*
* 
في العهد الجديد، كما صام المسيح، صار رسله أيضاً.. 
وقد قال السيد المسيح في ذلك " حينما يرفع عنهم العريس حينئذ يصومون " (متي 9: 15).. وقد صاموا فعلاً. وهكذا كان صوم الرسل أقدم وأول صوم صامته الكنيسة المسيحية. وقيل عن بطرس الرسول إنه كان صائماً حتى جاع كثيراً واشتهي ان يأكل (أع 10: 10) فظهرت له الرؤيا الخاصة بقبول الأمم. وهكذا كان إعلان قبول الأمم في أثناء الصوم. وليس الرسل كان يخدم الرب " في اتعاب في أسهار في أصوام "(2 كو 6: 5)، بل قيل عنه " في أصوام مراراً كثيرة " (2 كو 11: 27). وقيل إنه صام ومعه برنابا (اع 14: 23). 
وفي أثناء صوم الرسل ظن كلمهم الروح القدس.. 
إذ يقول الكتاب " وفيما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس: إفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه. فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي "(أع 13: 2، 3) (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وما اجمل ما قاله الرب للرسل عن الصوم وعلاقته بإخراج الشياطين: 
"هذا الجنس لا يخرج بشئ، إلا بالصلاة و الصوم " (مت 17: 21). إلي هذه الدرجة بلغت قوة الصوم في إرعاب الشياطين. وبم يكن الصوم قاصراً علي الأفراد، إنما كان الشعب كله يصوم..



المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...haneyat-Al-Soum__01-CH1-04-Saam-Al-Rosol.html
*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*قسمة للرسل 
 قسمة تقال في صوم الرسل وسنوي
ما أبعد أحكامك عن الفحص وطرقك عن الاستقصاء كما بعدت (علت) السموات عن الأرض كذلك أيضاً بعدت أفكارك عن بني البشر إذ أخفيت هذه عن حكماء وفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال الصغار. نعم أيها الآب هكذا قد صارت المسرة أمامك أخترت جهلاء العالم لتخزي بهم الحكماء وأخترت ضعفاء العالم لتخزي بهم الأقوياء أخترت بطرس هذا وكان صياداً للسمك فصيرته صياداً للناس. أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة سأبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها هذا الذي عندما سألت تلاميذك الأطهار قائلاً لهم: من يقول الناس أني أنا ؟ صرخ قائلاً: أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي مخلص العالم طوباك يا بطرس فإن دماً ولحماً لم يعلن لك ذلك لكن روح الله الحال فيك. والذي أنكرك امام الجارية أعترف بك أمام الملوك والولاة أما بولس هذا الذي ظل طارداً زماناً طويلاً صيرته إناءاً مختاراً يحمل اسمك القدوس، فيما هو ذاهب إلى دمشق ليقبض على المسيحيين ويعذبهم، بغتة أشرق نور من السماء حوله وسمع صوتاً من السماء يقول به: شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني، صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس. لسان العطر هذا الذي كرز وبشر وعلم وأسس كنيستك المقدسة وفي أخر الكل أنعمت على رسوليك بطرس وبولس بما لم تره عين وما لم تسمع به أذن مالم يخطر على قلب بشر فإستشهد بطرس مصلوباً منكساً الرأس وبولس بحد السيف فنالا إكليل الرسولية وإكليل الشهادة يا الله الذي أنعم على رسوليه بتلك النعم الجزيلة أنعم علينا نحن الخطاة بغفران خطايانا وذنوبنا وآثامنا كي ندعوك بشكر: ابانا الذى فى السماوات… الخ. 

المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...-Al-Kesam-Prayers/24-Kesmat-Soom-AlRosol.html
*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*



*لتحميل والاستماع لالحان صوم الرسل *

*:download:*



*http://copticwave.com/adam/alhanrosel.htm*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*الأعياد السيدية الكبرى و الصغرى*
*القس اشعياء عبد السيد*
*الأعياد السيدية الكبرى*​
*طقس عيد حلول الروح القدس و صلاة السجدة*​

*هو عيد عظيم يحوى فى ذاته أسرار عظيمة من العهدين وقد كان من أعياد اليهود الثلاثة الكبيرة (الفصح والحصاد والمظال) حيث كان يسمى عيد الحصاد عيد الاسابيع (خر 34: 22) وسمى فى العهد الجديد: يوم الخمسين (أع 2: 1، 20: 16، 1 كو 16: 8) *
*وهو آخر سبعة أسابيع بعد اليوم الاول من أيام الفطير (خر 23: 16.. راجع لا 23: 35) (خر 23: 14 – 17).. وسمى عندهم عيد الجمع (خر 24: 22 راجع لا 23: 34) *
*صنع تذكارا لقبول موسى الشريعة التى وضعت أساسا لسياسة الشعب الدينية والمدينة عند مدخل أرض الميعاد وتخلص من العبودية... وكانوا يكرسون هذا التذكار شاكرين الله لانتهاء الحصاد الذى يبتدئ فى جمع أبكار غلات الحقل (خر 23: 16، لا 23: 10 –11) وفيه كان يقربون فى الهيكل التقدمات العديدة عن الخطية بخبز ترديد (لا 23: 17، 20).. كما أنهم كانوا يعيدونه بفرح عظيم اذ كان يذهب للاحتفال به فى أورشليم اليهود المشتتة فى جميع أقطار الأرض (أع 2: 5). *​ 
*كان هذا العيد فى العهد القديم رمزا لما صنعه السيد للجنس البشرى والكنيسة تحتفل به تذكارا لتلك الاعجوبة العظيمة التى قدست العالم وفتحت طريق الايمان وقدست الرسل بنوع خاص وهى حلول الروح القدس على جمهور التلاميذ يشبه السنة نار منقسمة كأنها من نار استقرت على كل واحد منهم بينما كانوا مجتمعين للصلاة بنفس واحدة فى العلية فى يوم الخمسين (أع 2: 1 – 4). *​ 
*أن أصل وضع هذا العيد فى الكنيسة يرجع الى الرسل أنفسهم وتدل شهادات الكتاب وأقوال الاباء والتاريخ على أن الرسل وضعوه واحتفلوا به... كما سنرى: *​ 
*اولا: *
*ان الرسول بولس بعد أن مكث فى أفسس أياما ودع المؤمنين وأسرع بالذهاب الى أورشليم قائلا لهم: على كل حال ينبغى أن اعمل العيد القادم فى أورشليم (اع 18: 31).. وكاتب الاعمال قال (انهم لما جاءوا الى ميليتس عزم بولس أن يتجاوز الى أفسس فى البحر لئلا يعرض له أن يصرف وقتا فى آسيا لأنه كان يسرع حتى اذا أمكنه يكون فى أورشليم فى يوم الخمسين (اع 20: 16) ثم أنه لما كان فى اسيا وعد مؤمنى كورنثوس بالحضور عندهم بعد أن يعيد عيد العنصرة (1 كو 16: 7، 8). *​ 
*ثانيا:*
*قد امر الرسل بالاحتفال به كما يتضح من أقوالهم وهى: (ومن بعد عشرة أيام بعد الصعود: فليكن لكم عيد عظيم لانه فى هذا اليوم فى الساعة الثالثة أرسل الينا يسوع المسيح البار اقليط (لفظة يونانية) أصلها باراكليطون ومعناها المعزى (يو 16: 26) الروح المعزى امتلانا من موهبته وكلمنا بألسنه ولغات جديدة كما كان يحركنا وقد بشرنا اليهود والامم بأن المسيح هو الله (دستى 31).. ولا تشتغلوا يوم الخميس لان فيه حل الروح القدس على المؤمنين بالمسيح (رسط 66 و199). *​ 
*ثالثا:*
*أما أقوال الاباء والتاريخ فهى تثبت أنه تسليم رسولى.. فاورجانوس قال أنه تسليم من الرسل أنفسهم (ضد مليتوس ك 8 وجه 19) ويوستيوس اشهيد (راجع تاريخ آوسابيوس 4 ف 5) وآغريغوريوس فى مقالته على العنصرة.. وعليه أجمعت سائر الكنائس الرسولية فى العالم. والبروتستانت أيضا يشهدون بما قلناه كما اتضح من أقوالهم التى ذكرناها عند التكلم عن عيد القيامة المجيد ونزيد عليه هنا ما قاله صاحب ريحانه النفوس وهو: (بما أن تاسيس الكنيسة المسيحية من وقت أن فاض الروح القدس وآمن به 3 الاف نفس فى يوم واحد يستحق هذا الحادث العظيم أن يذكر عوض القصد الاصلى الذى رتب لاجله عيد الفصح اليهودى (صحيفة 14، 15).. الى أن قال: وقد جمعنا هذين العيدين (القيامة والعنصرة) لانهما رتبا فى زمان واحد فى القرن الاول (صحيفة 15). *​ 


*طقس العيد: *​ 
*أ- تسبحة عشية أحد العنصرة: *​ 
*توجد ابصاليه واطس بكتاب اللقان والسجدة وكذلك بالابصلمودية السنوية. باقى التسبحة فرايحى عادى. *​ 
*ب- رفع بخور عشية: *​ 
*توجد أرباع الناقوس وذكصولوجية خاصة بالعيد (نص ذكصولوجية عيد العنصرة موجودة هنا بموقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت بقسم الإبصلمودية المكتوبة). *​ 
*ج- تسبحة نصف الليل: *​ 
*توجد أبصالية آدام خاصة بالعيد بكتاب اللقان والسجدة وكذلك الابصلمودية السنوية.. يوجد طرح خاص بعيد العنصرة يقال بعد الثيئوطوكية (موجود بكتاب دورة عيدى باقى تسبحة العيد فرايحى عادية كطقس الاعياد السنوية. *​ 
*د- رفع بخور باكر: *​ 
*يصلون رفع بخور كالمعتاد.. وبعد (أفنوتى ناى نان..) يرد الشعب كيرياليسون بالناقوس ثلاث مرات ثم لحن القيامة (كاطانى خوروس) ثم يرتلون البرلكس (يا كل الصفوف السمائيين) وبعده يصعد الكهنة بالمجامر والصلبان والشمامسة بأيديهم الشموع وامامهم أيقونة القيامة المقدسة.. ثم تبدأ الدورة (راجع عيد الصعود المجيد) ونكمل صلاة رفع بخور باكر كالمعتاد. *​ 
*ه- القداس: *​ 
*عند تقديم الحمل يصلون مزامير الساعة الثالثة فقط ويقرأ أنجيلها ولكن لاتقال القطع هنا بل يصلون قدوس الله قدوس القوى.. ثم يقدم الحمل مع (كيريا ليسون 41 مرة).. وتكمل الصلاة كالعادة الى نهاية قراءة الابركسيس فلا يقرا السنكسار بل يصلى الكاهن قطع الساعة الثالثة قبطيا ثم عربيا (راجع كتاب خدمة الشماس قبطى). *​ 
*ثم يقولون لحن حلول الروح القدس (بى ابنفما امباراكليطون.. الروح المعزى) وهو يقال فى عيد العنصرة وفى رسم الاساقفة والمطارنة وفى الاكاليل وحل زنانير الشمامسة والعرسان..*​ 
*وبعد ذلك مرد المزمور الذى يقال ايضا فى عشية وباكر والقداس.. ثم المزمور يطرح بالسنجارى ثم الانجيل ثم هذا الطرح (الاثنى عشر رسولا...) موجود بكتاب دورة عيدى الصليب والشعانين وطروحات الصوم الكبير والخماسين).. وهناك مرد انجيل.. يوجد أسبسمسين آدام وواطس... وفى وقت التوزيع يصلى المرتلون لحن (آسومين توكيريو..) وهى قطعة رومى تقال فى صوم أبائنا الرسل. *​ 
*و- صلوات السجدة: *​ 
*كانت العادة قديما فى عهد الرسل أن يقرأ المصلون صلوات السجدة وهم وقوف ويقال أن السبب فى اتخاذ السجود عند قراءتها كما هو متبع الان يرجع الى ما حدث مرة من أنه بينما كان الانبا مكاريوس البطريرك الانطاكى يتلو الطلبات اذ هبت ريح عاتية كما حدث فى علية صهيون يوم عيد الخمسين فخر المصلون ساجدين من فهبت الريح ثانية فسجدوا فهبطت الريح ثم قاموا ليكملوا الصلاة وقوفا فهبت الريح الثانية فسجدوا فهبطت ثم عادوا للوقوف فعادت فسجدوا فهدأت فعلموا أن مشيئة الله تريد أن تؤدى هذه الصلوات فى حالة سجود وخشوع ومن ذلك الحين أخذت الكنيسة هذه العادة الى يومنا هذا.. ولا يخفى أن هذه الامور ظاهرة فى الكتاب المقدس اذ كان كلما حل الله فى مكان تهب الريح العاصفة وقد حدث ذلك مرات عديدة (1 مل 19: 11) والسجود ملازم لصلوات استدعاء الروح القدس فى الكنيسة سواء فى المعمودية أو فى سر الافخارستيا وفى سر التوبة والاعتراف والزيجة والكهنوت.. وعلى هذا الرسم تستقبل الكنيسة فعل الروح القدس وهى ساجدة. *​ 
*وتشير ايضا أنه فى صلوات السجدة تحرق البخور وهذا لأنه فى يوم الخمسين انتشرت رائحة الروح القدس الذكية بين التلاميذ وملأت العالم كله بواسطة عملهم الكرازى.. والروح القدس هو الله، والبخور اشارة على وجود الله فى المكان فبمجرد فى حضرة الله وكانما رائحة البخور الذكية هى رائحة الرب كما يقول سفر النشيد (ما دام الملك فى مجلسة أفاح ناردين رائحته).. *
*وفى رفع البخور اشارة للاشتراك مع السمائيين فى رفع الصلوات كما ذكر سفر الرؤيا (ملاك وقف عند المذبح ومعه مجمرة من ذهب وأعطى بخورا كثيرا لكى يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم على مذبح الذهب الذى أمام العرش (رؤ 8: 3). فالكنيسة تصلى وملاك يرفع الصلوات مع تلك التى تخرج من أفواه القديسين المنتقلين كرائحة ذكية أمام عرش الله. *​ 
*وفى صلوات السجدة تطلب الكنيسة راحة ونياحا لأنفس الراقدين رافعة صلوات مزدوجة لانها لا تغفل فى عيدها هذا أن تصلى مع الكنيسة المنتصرة التى فى السماء فترفع فى هذا اليوم بخورا كثيرا جدا مع صلوات متواترة على ارواح المنتقلين كنوع من الشركة المتصلة وتبادل الشفاعة لانها ترى فى ذلك كمال التعبير. *​ 
*آما السجدات الثلاثة فتحدثنا عن موضوع الروح القدس. *​ 
*ففى السجدة الاولى. نرى فى صلاة السيد المسيح الشفاعية من أجل التلاميذ والمؤمنين به مجد الروح القدس فيقول الرب (يكونون معى حيث اكون أنا لينظروا مجدى) (يو 17: 24). أما فى السجدة الثانية نلمس وعد الله لنا بارسال الروح القدس بقوله (وها أنا أرسل لكم موعد أبى) (لو 24: 49) والسجدة الثالثة ترى فيها بركات الروح القدس المشبهة بالماء الذى يعطيه الرب يسوع يطلب فينبع فيه ويجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حى (يو 4: 14). *​ 
*ونرى ايضا اشارة صريحة لطقس السجدة (ولكن تأتى ساعة وهى الان حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للاب بالروح والحق.. الله روح والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغى أن يسجدوا) (يو 4: 24).*​ 
*ومن أقول القديسين الجميلة عن السجود قال القديس باسيليوس الكبير: (كل مرة نسجد فيها الى الارض نشير الى كيف احدرتنا الخطية الى الارض وحينما نقوم منتصبين نعترف بنعمة الله ورحمته التى رفعتنا من الارض وجعلت لنا نصيبا فى السماء) وقال الشيخ الروحانى: (محبة دوام لا سجود أمام الله فى الصلاة دلالة على موت النفس عن العالم وادراكها سر الحياة الجسدية). *​ 

*ترتيب صلوات السجدة: *​ 
*السجدة الاولى: *​ 
*يحضر الشعب الى البيعة وقت الساعة التاسعة من مساء يوم أحد العنصرة.. ولعل هذه تذكيرا لنا بيسوع له المجد الذى كان معلقا على الصليب فى مثل هذه الساعة وفاضت روحه المقدسة فى هذه الساعة وتذكرنا بشريعة موسى التى أعطاه الله اياها فى يوم عيد الخمسين الذى يقع بعد عيد الفصح وكانت وسط البروق والرعود والدخان والزلازل وسجود الشعب... وتذكرنا بصعود يسوع الى السماء اذ أخذته سحابة عن اعينهم بعدما وعدهم بحلول الروح القدس عليهم... تعمل السجدتين الاولى والثانية فى الخورس الثالث مكان البصخة أما السجدة الثالثة وهى التى تذكرنا بحلول الروح القدس فتعمل فى الخورس الاول أمام الهيكل. *​ 
*يبتدئون بصلاة الساعة السادسة والتاسعة والغروب والنوم. (ويضاف الستار فى الاديرة) ثم يقال لحن (نى اثنوس تيرو..) ثم الهوس الرابع ثم الابصالية (وهى خاصة بالعنصرة.. موجودة بكتاب اللقان والسجدة) اى ناهوس ناك ابشويس.. ثم ابصاليه الاحد الادام (اى كوتى انثوك..) ثم لحن ليبون.. ثم ثيؤطوكية الاحد كلها ثم ختام الثييئوطوكيات الادام (نكناى أو بانوتى..) ثم يبدأ الكاهن برفع بخور: اليسون ايماس، صلاة الشكر ثم ارباع الناقوس آبى اخرستوس بين نوتى.. ثم يقال ما يلائم ويختم (ابؤرو انتى تى هيرنى..) وفى هذه الاثناء يضع الكاهن خمس أيادى بخور فى المجمرة المختصة بخدمة المذبح بمشاركة اخوته الكهنة وقبل وضع اليد الخامسة يقول (مجدا واكراما.. نياحا وبرودة لانفس عبيدك..) ثم يقول الكاهن سر بخور باكر.. ثم يقرأ رئيس الكهنة هذه النبوة وهى من سفر التثنية لموسى النبى (5: 22 – 6: 3) يرد الشعب (تين أو أوشت أمموك أوبى أخرستوس..) يبخر الكاهن ويصلى سر البولس وهو فى مكانة.. ويقرأ البولس وهو من (1 كو 12: 28 – 13: 12) ثم يصلون أجيوس. ثم آوشية الانجيل ثم المزمور ثم الانجيل (مز 97: 7، 8، 1).. الانجيل (يو 17: 1 – 26)... ثم يقال الطرح الادام (كان الرسل يبشرون بالتعليم المقدس الانجلى) ثم يقال مرد الانجيل صعد الى سماء السماء ناحية المشرق..) ثم يصلى الكاهن الاواشى الاتية. *​ 
*1- المرضى 2- المسافرين *​ 
*3- أهوية السماء 4- خلاص المسكن *​ 
*ثم يصرخ الشماس قائلا: اسجدوا لله بخوف ورعدة.. ثم يقول الكاهن هذه الطلبة والشعب كله ساجد (الذى بلا عيب غير الدنس..). *​ 


*السجدة الثانية: *​ 
*قال القديس مار اسحق: (كلما استنار الانسان فى الصلاة كلما شعر بضرورة وأهمية ضرب المطانيات ويحلو له الثبات.. كل ما يرفع رأسه ينجذب من فرط حرارة قلبه للسجود لأنه يحس بمعونة قوية فى هذه الاوقات ويزداد فرحة وتنعمه...).*​ 
*يبتدئ الكاهن مثل الاول: اليسون ايماس.. ثم صلاة الشكر ثم يرفع البخور ويصلى سر بخور الابركسيس وهو واقف مكانه ثم يتوجه الى موقد جفن النار ويضع فيه يد بخور واحدة ويقول (نياحا وبرودة لانفس عبيدك الذين رقدوا...) وفى أثناء ذلك يرتل الشمامسة (أموينى مارين أو أوشت... شيرى نى ماريا...) وما يلائم ويختم: *​ 
*ذوكصابترى "كيرياليصون كيرى أفلو جيسون ناى نى أفنوندتى بين يوت: أو أوشت... شيرى نى ماريا...". وما يلائم ويختم: ذوكصابترى: كيرياليسون كيرى أفلوجيسون ناى نى أفنوتى: بين يوت: كى نين.. ذوكصابترى آوثيئون ايمون مز 50.. ثم يقرأ كبير الكهنة هذه النبوة وهى من سفر التثنية لموسى النبي (6: 17 – 25) يرد الشعب قائلا: تين أو أوشت امموك آوبى أخرستوس.. يقرأ البولس من (1 كو 13: 13 – 14 – 17) ثم أجيوس آوثيئوس.. آوشية الانجيل – المزمور الانجيل (مز 13: 17) (لو 24: 36 – 53) ثم يقال الطرح الواطس (كان الاثنى عشر رسولا فى أورشليم) ثم يردون الانجيل بالطريقة السنوية (أف اى انجى ابشويس) ثم يقول الكاهن: *​ 
*1- أوشية الملك 2- الراقدين. *​ 
*3- القرابين 4- الموعوظين. *​ 
*ثم يصرخ الشماس قائلا: اسجدوا لله بخوف ورعدة.. هنا يسجد الشعب ويقول الكاهن الطلبة (أيها الرب الهنا الذى أعطى السلام للناس).*​ 


*السجدة الثالثة: *​ 
*يصعد الكهنة والشمامسة والمرتلون الى الخورس الداخلى (الاول) لصلاة السجدة الثالثة ويفتح الكاهن ستر الهيكل ويصلى أليسون ايماس.. ثم صلاة الشكر.. ثم يصعد الى الهيكل ويضع خمس أيادى بخور ويصلى سر بخور عشية ويطوف حول المذبح ثلاث دورات ثم يخر أمام باب الهيكل كنظام بخور عشية.. وفى هذه الاثناء يرتل الشمامسة والشعب بالناقوس (شيرى تى أككليسيا... تين أو أوشت.. شيرى ناشويس ان يوتى... شيرى تى ماريا.. ثم ربع لصاحب البيعة ثم يختمون بـ هيتين تى ابريسفيا.. مز 50. وذكصاصى أوثئوس ايمون).. يقرأ الكاهن النبوة أخرستوس.. ثم البولس وهو من (1 كو 14: 18 – 40) ثم لحن الروح القدس (بى ابنفما امبراكليطون..) ثم يصلى الشعب آجيوس أوثيئوس ثم أوشية الانجيل ويطرح المزمور بالطريقة السنوية ويقرا الانجيل (مز 66: 4، مز 72: 11) (يشوع 1 – 14) ثم الطرح الواطس (روح الله هو الاب..) ثم يرد مرد الانجيل بلحن الواطس (ابسيكى انتى اسهيمى..) ثم يصلى الكاهن الاواشى الكبار: *​ 
*1- اوشية السلامة 2- أوشية الآباء 3- أوشية الذين أوصونا أن نذكرهم 4- أوشية الاجتماعات*​ 
*(ويكمل عبادة الاوثان بالكمال..) ثم تفضل يا رب، قدوس الله.. أبانا الذى.. ثم آمين الليويا تين تى هو ارو.. والذكصولوجيات بالطريقة السنوية.. وفى اثناء ذلك يصعد الكاهن الى المذبح ويدور دورة واحدة ثم ينزل ويبخر أمام باب الهيكل لسائر الجهات وللكهنة والشعب مثل رفع بخور عشية تماما... بعد انتهاء الذكصولوجيات يقال قانون الايمان.. ثم افنوتى ناى نان.. كيريا ليسون بالكبير ثلاث مرات.. وهنا ينبه الشماس: (اسجدوا لله الاب ضابط الكل... فيسجد جميع الشعب ويصلى الكاهن هذه الطلبة (الينبوع الفائض كل حين..) ثم يقول الكاهن أبانا الذى فى السموات... ويرفع الصليب ويقول الثلاثة تحاليل.. ثم يقرا هذا التحليل (الروح المعزى الذى نزل من السماء..) ثم يقول الكاهن هذه البركة ويصرف الشعب بسلام من الرب آمين. *​ 



*المصدر *​ 
*http://copticwave.com/taks/arrangesholyfestivals24.htm*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*


----------



## عادل نسيم (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

_ أ . إسميشيل _
_فعلاً ملف قوى جداً بارك الرب يسوع المسيح في مجهودك الرائع في تجميع هذا الملف والأسئلة والأجابة الملحقة به _


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*



كليمو قال:


>


 



:download:






​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*



عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أ . إسميشيل _
> _فعلاً ملف قوى جداً بارك الرب يسوع المسيح في مجهودك الرائع في تجميع هذا الملف والأسئلة والأجابة الملحقة به _


 




:download:

ربنا يخليك  ا عادل 

دايما كلماتك تشجيع ورقة لايحدها وصف 


شكرا لك 

دائما منور موضوعاتى بارائك الصادقة الجميلة


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*ابونا متى المسكين *


*صوم الرسل *
*ومكانته الروحية في الكنيسة *






صوم الرسل من الأصوام التي تحمل معاني روحية غاية في الأهمية بالنسبة للكنيسة. وبالرغم من أنه ثابت فيها منذ العصر الرسولي كصوم يتعلق بوجودها ذاته وباستمرارها على مدى الزمان، إلا أنه صار أحياناً سواء في الماضي أو في الحاضر موضوع حوار ونقاش، وذلك بسبب الجهل بمعناه الأصيل، وبسبب فقدان قيمته الروحية العملية في الكنيسة؛ وهذا مما يؤسف له. لذلك، وقبل أن نعرض لتحقيق وضعه التاريخي، يلزمنا أن نرسِّخ في الأذهان أهميته الروحية بالنسبة للكنيسة. 
*أهميته الروحية بالنسبة للكنيسة*

فصوم الرسل كان أول صوم تم فيه وبواسطته أول عمل للكرازة والتبشير؛ فهو الصوم الذي وُلدت فيه الكنيسة وظهرت للوجود وتَحَدَّد شكلها في أورشليم وخارجها، أي أن صوم الرسل كان، ولا زال وسيظل أبداً، هو صوم الكرازة والخدمة والإرسالية؛ فهو متعلق أساساً بالشهادة للمسيح. لذلك جاء توقيته بعد حلول الروح القدس، باعتبار أن حلول الروح القدس إشارة لبدء حركة الخدمة: «وفيما هو مجتمع معهم أوصاهم أن *لا يبرحوا من أورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الآب *الذي سمعتموه مني . . . *ستنالون قوة متى حلَّ الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهوداً *في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض.» (أع 4:1 و8) 
هنا اقتران الروح القدس مع صوم الرسل يكوِّن في الحقيقة صُلب الشهادة وقوتها، ويصوِّر أول صورة حية للكنيسة في معناها ومبناها: كرازة وشهادة بالروح: «ومتى جاء المُعزِّي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، *فهو يشهد لي. وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً *لأنكم معي من الابتداء.» (يو 26:15 و27) 
أما المصدر الذي نعتمد عليه اعتماداً كلياً في كون الرسل صاموا فعلاً بعد حلول الروح القدس حتى يباشروا الشهادة والخدمة وهم صيام، فهو قول الرسل أنفسهم في الدسقولية، حيث تقول في هذا الصدد: 
[ومن بعد عيد الخمسين (العنصرة) عيِّدوا أيضاً أسبوعاً آخر… ثم نصوم بعد الراحة (أي بعد راحة يوم الأحد سابع يوم بعد العنصرة) … ومن بعد هذا (أي بعد صوم الرسل) نأمركم أن تصوموا كل أربعاء وكل جمعة وما أمكنكم أكثر من هذا فصوموا] (مج 20:15). إذاً، فصوم الرسل حقيقة تاريخية تستمد قوتها وديمومتها من كيان الكنيسة القائم الآن، وليس ذلك فحسب، بل إن كيان الكنيسة نفسه يستمد بداية وجوده تاريخياً وروحياً من هذا الصوم عينه! فالكنيسة كلها وفي كل العالم مديونة لصوم الرسل كيوبيل حي دائم، تعيِّد له على ممر الأجيال ونقطة انطلاق مضيئة تبدأ منها رحلتها لتجديد نشاطها وكرازتها كل عام. 



المصدر : http://www.stmacariusmonastery.org/article028.htm


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*صوم الرسل في س و ج* 




*س ماهوأساس صوم الرسل في الكنيسة ؟
ج أساس صوم الرسل هو تصريح رب المجد يسوع عندما سُئل " لماذا يصوم تلاميذ يوحنا و الفريسيون كثيراً و أما تلاميذك لا يصومون؟"
أجاب يسوع : هل يمكن لبني العرس ان يصوموا و العريس معهم ! مادام العريس معهم لا يمكنهم ان يصوموا ولكن ستاتي أيام حين يرفع العريس عنهم فحينئذٍ يصومون في تلك الأيام (مر2: 18-20)
وقد أشارت أقدم المصادر الدينية والتاريخية إلى هذا الصوم الذي نسب إلى الرسل الأطهار لأنهم اول من صاموه و كان يسمى في البدء "صوم العنصرة" لانه يجئ بعد عيد حلول الروح القدس مباشرةً إلا ان مجمع نيقية (325م ) سماه "صوم الرسل" تكريماً لهم.

س هل صام التلاميذ بعد أرتفاع العريس عنهم ( اي صعوده) ام بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم؟

ج لقد صام التلاميذ مثلما صام معلمهم يسوع . تُرى متى صام يسوع ؟ كل الأناجيل تشير الى صومه بعد حلول الروح القدس عليه ناسوتياً وقت عماده في نهر الأردن (اقتبال الروح القدس للبشرية التي كان نائباً عنها) و قبل بدء خدمته العلنية (مر1: 9-13) وموسى صام قبل خطابه للشعب بالناموس الذي أخذه من الله في عيد العنصرة . وهكذا يكون اباؤنا الرسل قد صاموا بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم و قبل خطابهم للناس بالشريعة المسيحية. والأن نحن نفعل مثلهم.

س كيف نصوم صوم الرسل ونحن فرحون بحلول الروح القدس ؟

ج ربما يوضح هذا المفهوم صوم الكاهن 40 يوم بعد سيامته مباشرةً و"الخلوة الأربعينية" فالصوم هنا تعبدي لنمو النعمة التي قبلها الكاهن بحلول الروح القدس عليه بوضع اليد الرسولية , ولإضرام موهبة الروح القدس التي نالها وإمتداد فعالياتها في حياته فالصوم لا يتعارض إذن مع الفرح الروحاني بمواهب الروح القدس .

س ما هي مكانة صوم الرسل بين أصوام الكنيسة ؟

ج يعتبر صوم الرسل من أصوام الدرجة الثانية و يصام انقطاعياً حتى الساعة الثالثة ظهراً , ويسمح فيه بأكل السمك.

س ما هي مدة صوم الرسل ؟
ج لقد قرر مجمع نيقية ان يصام صوم الرسل في الفترة ما بين عيد العنصرة (50 يوم بعد عيد القيامة) وعيد إستشهاد الرسولين بطرس و بولس (5 أبيب-12يوليه)

· وحيث ان عيد القيامة غير ثابت فبالتالي عيد العنصرة غير ثابت أيضاً ويتأرجح عيد القيامة (حسب التقويم الأبقطي)بين 4 أبريل و8 مايو
· وبالتالي يكون عيد العنصرة بين 23 مايو , 26 يونيه
· وتكون بداية صوم الرسل بين 24 مايو , 27 يونيه 
· وبالتالي تتأرجح مدة صوم الرسل ما بين 15 يوم , 49 يوم*





​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*



رسائل صوم الرسل 

ودعنا اللحم 
وهنبدا نستقبل السمك
ويبقى احلى شى فى 
السنة هو صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير


بعد نهاية الخماسين المقدسة
صام التلاميذ الابرار صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم
الرسل


ارسل لك ورد وشوية سمك 
ورسالة منى لجوالك تقولك
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة 
صوم الرسل


من كنيستنا المقدسة
وبعد انتهاء الايام المقدسة
واستقبال صوم الرسل 
ارسل لك رسالة تهنئة 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة صوم الرسل


بعد الصوم المقدس
بعد الخماسين المقدسة
نستقبل صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم 
الرسل


تهنئة قلب ومودة مرسلة لك
بمناسبة صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم
الرسل


انتهت رحلة الفادى
وانتهت رحلة القيامة
وانتهت الخماسين المقدسة
ودلوقتى صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة 
صوم الرسل

بعد صعود المسيا للسماء
هنتذكر صوم الرسل والتلاميذ
الابرار
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم 
الرسل


كما صام المعلم اربعين يوما واربعين
ليلة
كذلك صام التلاميذ
واحنا بنتذكر صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم 
الرسل


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*


الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب 





*لماذا نصوم ؟*

*لنيافة الأنبا موسى*
هل كانت هناك اصوام ثابتة فى مواعيد محددة فى العهد القديم ؟ 
أن الصوم فى مواعيد محددة تعليم كتابى فقد حدد الرب اصوام ثابتة لشعبه فى العهد القديم فقد ذكر فى سفر زكريا النبى صوم الشهر الرابع و صوم الشهر الخامس وصوم السابع و صوم العاشر (زك 19: و الحكمة يا ابنى فى تحديد مواعيد الصوم هو تنظيم العبادة الجماعية .
هل في *[فقط الأعضاء المسجلين والمفعلين يمكنهم رؤية الوصلات . إضغط هنا للتسجيل]*اشارة إلى الصوم ؟ 
( أ ) صام الرب يسوع أربعين يوما و أربعين ليلة (مت 2:4) صام عنا و قدم لنا مثالا لتتبع اثر خطواته . 
(ب) صام الرسل قبل القداسات (اع 2:13) . 
(ج) صاموا أيضا عند اختيار الخدام ورسامتهم (أع3:13،27:14) . 
( د) الصوم فى وقت الخطر خلال رحلة بولس الرسول لروما . (أع 21:27) . 
هل جميع هذه الاصوام ذكرت فى *[فقط الأعضاء المسجلين والمفعلين يمكنهم رؤية الوصلات . إضغط هنا للتسجيل]*وان لم تذكر جميعها فلماذا نصومها ؟ 
الانجيل مسلم للرسل فما لفم و لم تدون كل تعاليم السيد المسيح ( يو 30:20-31 ،25:21) كما أن الانجيل قد تم تدوينه بعد فترة من صعود السيد المسيح ونحن نضع تعاليم آبائنا الرسل " كإنجيل شفاهى " يكمل ما حفظ لنا فى الانجيل الكتابى و نحترم و نطيع و نسمع ونقبل تلك التعاليم كاحترامنا و طاعتنا و قبولنا و سمعنا للرب نفسه (لو 16:10) . ويذكر الأنجيل يا أن المؤمنون قد تسلموا تعاليم الكنيسة من الرسل وخلفائهم . (1كو23:11،34،2تس15: 2،2تى2:2،فى9:4،2يو:12) . ومن ثم نتسلم قوانين الآباء البطاركة القديسين الذين رتبوا الاصوام الباقية للآن و نقول كما قال القديس اغسطينوس أن عادتنا لها قوة القانون لأننا تسلمناها من أناس قديسين . 
ماذا يحدث للإنسان لو لم يصم مع الكنيسة ؟ 
المسيحى الحقيقى يا ابنى هو عضو فى جسد السيد المسيح الذى هو الكنيسة و هو لا يشذ عن الجماعة لأن العضو إذا خرج عن الجسد يفسد و يسبب للجسد آلاماً مبرحة…… المؤمن سيصوم لأن الكنيسة تصوم فهو منها ومعها وفيها. فالمفروض يا أن تطاع الكنيسة كما يطاع الله فقد قال الرب لتلاميذه "من يسمع منكم يسمع منى" (لو16:10) وان تصام الاصوام كاملة كما هى مقررة من قديم الزمان أما من تمنعه ظروفه الصحية فليعرض أمره على أب اعترافه ليأخذ منه حلا ولا يصح أن يختصر أيام الصوم من تلقاء نفسه يفطر ويصوم كما يشاء ، بل هناك تدبير روحي مع أب الاعتراف . 
- يقول البعض أن السيد المسيح لم يحتم الصوم بل تركه للظروف بقوله " متى صمتم " فلماذا نصوم فى أوقات ثابتة "سنويا" ؟ 
أن كلمه متى يا تفيد التحقيق والتأكيد وليس الشك ، بحيث يكون فى حكم الواقع المحتم مثل قول الرب : 
"متى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه" (مت31:25) . وقوله لبطرس " متى رجعت ثبت اخوتك " (لو23:22) . 
فواضح من ذلك أن بعد كلمة "متى" حقائق مقررة ووقوعها محتم وقد حدد الرب أوقاتا معينه للصوم (لا29:16، زك19:8، لو12:1 .وحدد الرب يسوع له المجد موعد بدء صوم الرسل بعد صعوده عنهم إلى السماء (مت15:9) وهذا ما تم فعلا (اع13،14،27) . 
أمر الرسول بولس المؤمنين بالصوم (1كو5:7). ويجب الخضوع للترتيب الكنسى الذى وضعه الرسل وخلفائهم. 
الصوم يجب أن لا يتكرر سنويا ويجب أن يمارس فى وقت الضيقات فقط؟ 
الصوم كالصلاة و الصدقه يجب أن يتكرر فى موعده وكما سبق و قلت لك يا ابنى أن الرب حدد أوقاتا معينه للصوم وذلك لما للصوم من فوائد روحيه كثيرة. كما أن الصوم الجماعى يا ابنى هو تعليم كتابى ويدل على وحدانية الروح فى العبادة وفى التقرب إلى الله . كما أننا يا ابنى فى حرب دائمة مع الشياطين لذلك فنحن فى حاجة دائمة إلى الأسلحة الروحية المختلفة لمقاومتهم ومن هذه الأسلحة الصوم لذلك يجب التعود على أوقات الصوم فى أوقاته المعينة وعدم تركه للظروف أو قصره على أوقات الضيقات . 
هناك بعض الأشخاص يرفض الصوم نهائيا بزعم أن القديس بولس الرسول قد رفض الامتناع عن أكل معين بقوله " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب " (كو16:2)؟ 
إن قصد القديس بولس الرسول بهذه الآية هو عدم التمسك بالنظرة اليهودية بتقسيم الطعام إلى نجس و طاهر فهو لم يقل " لا يحكم أحد عليكم فى صوم " إنما عن هذه الاطعمه المعتبرة نجسة ودنسة قال الرسول بولس " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب " وذلك لان فى بداية الإيمان بالمسيحية كان أول من دخل المسيحية هم اليهود فأرادوا تهويد المسيحية أى أن من يدخل فى المسيحية عليه ان يمارس كل العادات اليهودية مثل النجاسات والتطهير وحفظ السبت والاحتفال بالهلال وأوائل الشهور والأعياد اليهودية مثل الفصح والفطير والأبواق والمظال ويوم الكفارة فأراد بولس الرسول مقاومة تهويد المسيحية و لذلك قال " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت التى هى ظل الأمور العتيدة " إذن لم تكن مناسبة حديث عن الصوم و إنما عن العادات اليهودية التى يريدون إدخالها إلى المسيحية .. 
قال احدهم بنوع من الاستخفاف هل ربنا قال للناس عندما تصوموا كلوا عدس وفول وبصارة ؟ 
نعم حدد الرب أنواعا معينة من الطعام تؤكل فى الاصوام كما يلى : 
(أ) أمر الرب حزقيال النبى بالصوم ثم الإفطار على القمح " البليلة" والشعير والفول والعدس والدجن " الذرة الرفيعة " والكرسنه " الكمون " . (حز9:4) . 
(ب) صام دانيال عن أكل اللحوم وشرب الخمر (دا12:1) كما صام مع أصحابه الثلاثة وافطروا آخر النهارعلى القطانى "البقوليات" (دا8:1-16) . 
(ج) صام داود النبى بالزيت وقال " ركبتاى ارتعشتا من الصوم ولحمى هزل عن سمن " (مز24:109) . عارف يا الصوم فى كنيستنا ليس هو مجرد طعام نباتى إنما هو انقطاع عن الطعام فترة معينه يعقبها أكل نباتى من اجل لذة محبة الله وحفظ وصاياه بحب وفرح دون ضغط أو إكراه. 
لماذا تصوم الكنيسة الصوم الكبير؟ 
الصوم الكبير يا ابنى له المقام الأول والمنزلة الكبرى بين الاصوام الكنسية و الكنيسة تمارس هذا الصوم تذكارا لصوم المخلص الذى صامه وأيضا اقتداء بالسيد المسيح فى مسلكه هذا فالرب يسوع لم يكن محتاجا للصوم وإنما هو صام عنا لكي يعطي قوة لصومنا فيصبح (صومنا) صوماً مقبولاً أمام الأب السماوي لذلك يجب أن نتمثل به. وأيضا بهذا الصوم يستعد المؤمنون استعدادا روحيا كبيرا لأسبوع الآلام والاحتفال بقيامة الرب يسوع من بين الأموات.​


​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*




بمناسبة صوم الرسل :: اسئلة واجوبة فى سفر اعمال الرسل ​
​
​
​

​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​



سفر أعمال الرسل من إصحاح 1 – 19







أ- من / ما هو:



​(1) اليوم العظيم الذي أسس فيه السيد المسيح الكنيسة​

يوم الخمسين​





(2) أول شهيد في ال 12 تلميذ
​
يعقوب الرسول أخو يوحنا




(3) أول من آمنت بتبشير بولس الرسول في أوروبا
​
ليديا بائعة الأرجوان
(4) التلميذة الوحيدة التي ذكرها سفر أعمال الرسل
طابيثا / غزالة





(5) ضرب عليم الساحر بالعمى
​
بولس الرسول





(6) امرأة قالت " نعم .." فماتت
​
سفيرة




(7) لقب بناظر الإله
​
مارمرقس الرسول






(8) ضربوا بالعصي و القوا في السجن فكانوا يسبحون الله
​
بولس و سيلا






(9) مدينة كان يعبد فيها أرطاميس
​
أفسس






(10) ملك أكله الدود و مات
​
هيرودس






(11) مدينة قال عنها بولس الرسول انهم " قبلوا الكلمة بكل نشاط فاحصين الكتب كل يوم"
​
بيرية






(12) كان و لو ظله يشفى المرضى
​
بطرس الرسول







ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــ











ب- اختار:






(1) لقب سفر أعمال الرسل ب 
​
أ- الميمر ب- الكاثوليكون 
ج- الابركسيس






(2) الرجل المقعد عند باب الهيكل الذي شفاه بطرس كان مريض لاكثر من 
​
أ- 25 عام ب- 40 عام ج- 50 عام






(3) كرنيليوس قائد المئة جندي
​
أ- مصري ب- يوناني ج- روماني






(4) رأى القديس بطرس رؤياه على السطح في مدينة 
​
أ- يافا ب- أفسس ج- بطمس






(5) مدينة بشر فيها بولس عن الإله المجهول 
​
أ- بيرية ب- أثينا ج- فيلبى






(6) لقب بطرس الرسول برسول 
​
أ- المحبة ب- الختان ج- الأمم






(7) أول بطريرك على إسكندرية من الآتين
​
أ- كرنيليوس ب- انيانوس ج- تيموثاوس






(8) أراد أن يشترى موهبة الروح القدس بدراهم
​
أ- عليم ب- بار يشوع ج- سيمون 






(9) كانت أمه يهودية و أباه يوناني
​
أ- سيلا ب- تيموثاوس ج- حنانيا






(10) أول الشهداء في المسيحية
​
أ- بطرس ب- يعقوب ج- استفانوس ​​




ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــ








ج- أكمل:






(1) كاتب سفر أعمال الرسل هو لوقا ويعمل طبيب






(2) كان " ديمتريوس " يعمل صائغ صانع هياكل فضة لأرطاميس بينما كان عمل " غاليون " والى أخائية 






(3) معنى " متياس " مختار / عطية الله 






(4) و أما هم فذهبوا فرحين من أمام المجمع لأنهم حسبوا مستأهلين أن يهانوا من أجل اسمه






(5) كانت صناعة أو مهنة بولس الرسول : صانع خيام







(6) فلما رأوا مجاهرة بطرس و يوحنا و وجدوا انهما انسانان عديما العلم و عاميان تعجبوا . فعرفوهما انهما كانا مع يسوع






(7) و إن كان من الله فلا تقدرون أن تنقضوه






(8) اجتمع أول مجمع كنسى مقدس في مدينة أورشليم






(9 ) فشخص اليه جميع الجالسين في المجمع و رأوا وجهه كأنه وجه ملاك






(10 ) فقال له الرب اذهب لأن هذا لي اناء مختار ليحمل اسمي أمام أمم و ملوك و بنى إسرائيل.






(11) و لما صلوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه 






(12) فالله الآن يأمر جميع الناس أن يتوبوا متغاضيا عن أزمنة الجهل






(13) و إذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت كانوا يتناولون الطعام بابتهاج و بساطة قلب






ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــ








د- اذكر من قال الجمل التالية و لمن قالها ( مع ذكر الشاهد):






(1) توبوا و ليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس
​
بطرس للرجال الاسرائيليين أعمال 2 : 22 , 38






(2) ليس لى فضة و لا ذهب و لكن الذى لى فاياه أعطيك. باسم يسوع المسح الناصرى قم و امش
​
بطرس للأعرج عند باب الهيكل اعمال 3: 6






(3) أما اوصيناكم وصية أن لا تعلموا بهذا الاسم
​
رئيس الكهنة ل بطرس و الرسل أعمال 5 : 28






(4) أعطياني هذا السلطان حتى أي من وضعت عليه يدي يقبل الروح القدس
​
سيمون الساحر للرسل ( بطرس و يوحنا) أع 8 : 19 






(5) هوذا ماء ، ماذا يمنع أن اعتمد
​
الخصى الحبشى وزير كنداكة لفيلبس أعمال 8 : 36






(6) أيها الممتلئ كل غش وكل خبث يا ابن إبليس يا عدو كل بر ألا تزال تفسد سبل الله المستقيمة
​
بولس الرسول لبار يشوع ( عليم الساحر ) اع 13 : 10 






(7) صلواتك وصدقاتك صعدت تذكاراً أمام الله
​
الملاك لكيرنيليوس أع 10 : 4 






(8) لماذا تفعلون هذا . نحن ايضا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم 
​
برنابا و بولس للجمع فى مدينة لسترة أع 14 : 15






(9) لا تفعل بنفسك شيئا رديا لأن جميعنا ههنا
​
بولس لحافظ السجن أع 16 : 28






(10) لا تخف بل تكلم و لا تسكت
​
الله لبولس أع 18 : 9








ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ









ه- ضع صح أو خطا مع تصحيح الخطأ:






(1) وقعت القرعة التي ألقاها التلاميذ على متياس ليحل محل يهوذا
​
صح





(2) لم يكن شاول راضياً بقتل استفانوس
​
خطأ – كان راضيا





(3) كان سيمون رجل من رجال الله ولذلك كان الجميع يتبعونه
​
خطأ – كان ساحر و كان الناس يتبعونه لكونهم قد اندهشوا زمانا طويلا بسحره





(4) عندما سمع الرسل أن السامرة قد قبلت كلمة الله أرسلوا إليهم بطرس وبرنابا 
​
خطأ – ارسلوا بطرس و يوحنا






(5) أخذ بطرس شاول إلى الرسل وحدثهم بما حدث له وكيف جاهر في دمشق باسم يسوع
​
خطأ – اخذه برنابا





(6) قبل الأمم الإيمان على يد بطرس
​
خطأ - بولس





(7) قُتل يعقوب أخو يوحنا رجماً بالحجارة
​
خطأ - قتل بالسيف





(8) الذي أشار بالروح أن جوعاً عظيماً كان عتيدا أن يصير على جميع المسكونة هو أغابوس
​
صح






(9) في أول عظة لبطرس بعد حلول الروح القدس . انضم للكنيسة حوالي 3000 نفس
​
صح






(10) حل الروح القدس على الرسل في الساعة التاسعة من النهار 
​
خطأ – الساعة الثالثة







ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ








و- الأسئلة الموضوعية:






(1) ذكر عن القديس بولس أنه كلم الشيطان . ماذا كان الموقف الذي كلمه فيه؟ و ماذا قال له؟
​
أع 16 : 16 – 18






(2) ذكرت معجزة إقامة ميت فما هي ؟
​
اع 9 : 36 – 43






(3) لماذا قال ملاك الرب لفيلبس أن يذهب على الطريق المنحدرة من أورشليم إلى غزة؟
​
أع 8 : 26 – 40






(4) ما الرؤيا التي رآها بطرس الرسول؟
​
أع 10 : 9 – 16






(5) لماذا ذهب بولس الرسول لمكدونية؟
​
أع 16: 9- 10​​​​

المصدر : 

http://center.st-demiana.com/all/vb/showthread.php?t=18585​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*الجزء الثانى من سفر اعمال الرسل من اصحاح 20- 28





**أ- اختار:


**1- قائد المئة الذي رافق بولس لإيطاليا ليرفع دعواه أمام قيصر هو :
أ- أغسطس ب- كلوديوس ج-يوليوس


**2- أرسترخس رافق بولس الرسول الى آسيا و هو من أهل :
أ- بطمس ب- تسالونيكى ج- ترواس


**3- تحالف أكثر من .... يهودي ألا يأكلوا أو يشربوا حتى يقتلون بولس 
أ- 20 ب-30 ج- 40


**4- كلم بولس الشعب في أورشليم باللغة ال
أ- المصرية ب- العبرية ج- اليونانية


**5- أرسل الرسل للذين آمنوا من الأمم قائلين لهم أن يحافظوا على أنفسهم من :
أ- أكل اللحوم ب- ذبح الحيوانات ج- أكل المخنوق


**==================================


**ب- من / ما هو :


**1- أمر بقتل بطرس و بولس
نيرون


**2- مكان ميلاد بولس الرسول
طرسوس في كيليكية


**3- قال لبولس: بقليل تقنعني أن أصير مسيحيا
أغريباس


**4- مقدم جزيرة مليطة
**بوبليوس

5- انتظر أن يأخذ رشوة من بولس الرسول
فيلكس الوالى*


*============================================
ج- أكمل :


**1- و الآن لماذا تتوانى ؟ قم و اعتمد و اغسل خطاياك داعيا باسم الرب


**2- فضة أو ذهب أو لباس أحد لم أشته


**3- ينبغى أنكم تتعبون و تعضدون الضعفاء


**4- معنى كلمة " شاول" مطلوب / سؤال و " بولس" الصغير


**5- تربى بولس عند رجلى غمالائيل أشهر معلمى الناموس و مفسريه


**6- حاجاتي و حاجات اللذين معى خدمتها هاتان اليدان


**7- لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من ظلمات إلى نور. و من سلطان الشيطان إلى الله حتى ينالوا بالإيمان 
بي غفران الخطايا و نصيبا مع المقدسين


**8- أخدم الرب بكل تواضع و دموع كثيرة و بتجارب أصابتنى بمكايد اليهود


**====================================


**د- ضع علامة (√) أمام العبارة الصحيحة وعلامة (×) أمام الخاطئة مع التصحيح :


**1- عمد بولس أن يحدث إنشقاقاً في المجمع عندما قال أنا فريسي ابن فريسي على رجاء قيامة الأموات أنا أحاكم 
صح


**2- عامل برابرة جزيرة مليطه الناجين من السفينة معاملة قاسية
خطأ- قدم لهم أهل جزيرة مليطة إحسانا و أوقدوا نار لأجل البرد و قبلوهم


**3- ارتعب الوالي فيلكس عندما حدثه بولس عن البر والتعفف والدينونة العتيدة 
صح 


**4- رفض الوالي فستوس أن ترفع دعوى بولس إلى قيصر 
خطأ- قبل ذلك و أرسله إلى رومية لترفع دعواه أمام قيصر


**5- الفريسيون يقولون أنه ليس قيامة ولا ملاك ولا روح
خطأ- الفريسيون يقرون كل ذلك / الصدوقيون يقولون أنه ليس قيامة و لا ملاك و لا روح


**=====================================


**ه- من قائل العبارات التالية ولمن قالها وما الشاهد 


**1- سيضربك الله أيها الحائط المبيض
**بولس لحنانيا رئيس الكهنة أع 23: 3

2- إننا حاصلون بواسطتك على سلام جزيل 
**خطيب اسمه ترتلس للوالي فيلكس أع 24: 3

3- لا تخف يا بولس ينبغي لك أن تقف أمام قيصر 
ملاك الإله لبولس أعمال 27 : 24*


*4- كان يمكن أن يطلق هذا الإنسان لو لم يكن قد رفع دعواه إلى قيصر
**أغريباس لفستس أع 26: 32

5- الكتب الكثيرة تحولك إلى الهذيان 
فستوس لبولس أع 26: 24*


*==================================


**و-الأسئلة الموضوعية:


**1- ما هي طريقة استشهاد كلا من : بطرس , بولس , مرقس , توما
**بطرس الرسول : صلب منكس الرأس
بولس الرسول : بحد السيف ( قطع الرأس)
مرقس الرسول: تم جره في شوارع الإسكندرية
توما الرسول: قطع رأسه فنال إكليل الشهادة ودفن في مليبار ثم نقل جسده إلى الرها*


*2- لماذا هاج اليهود اللذين من آسيا على بولس فى أورشليم ؟
أع 21 : 27 – 30


**3- ما محتوى الرسالة التى أرسلها الأمير كلوديوس ليسياس لفيلكس الوالى بخصوص بولس الرسول؟
أع 23 : 26- 30


**4- ماذا رأى بولس فى الغيبة التى حدثت له فى أورشليم بينما كان يصلى فى الهيكل؟
**أع 22 : 17 - 21
5- ما الخبر المفرح الذى قاله بولس للذين كانوا معه على السفينة في طريقهم لإيطاليا؟
أع 27 : 21 - 26*


*المصدر :  


**http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8673*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*



 







 















*بولس وبطرس* ​ 






​ 



 


 




 












:download:​ 


الى هنا اعاننا اللة 
اصلى ​ 
ان يكون الملف سبب بركة واستفادة ​ 
لكل 
من يدخلة ​ 

كل سنة والجميع بالف خير ​ 

صلواتكم ​ 
اختكم ​ 
asmicheal​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: صوم الرسل (ملف قوى )*

*موضوع ومجهود أكثر من رااااااااااااااااااائع...........
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة تاسونى اسميشال.





*​


----------



## asmicheal (4 يونيو 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (4 يونيو 2012)

رسائل صوم الرسل 

 ودعنا اللحم 
وهنبدا نستقبل السمك
ويبقى احلى شى فى 
السنة هو صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير


بعد نهاية الخماسين المقدسة
صام التلاميذ الابرار صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم
الرسل


ارسل لك ورد وشوية سمك 
ورسالة منى لجوالك تقولك
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة 
صوم الرسل


من كنيستنا المقدسة
وبعد انتهاء الايام المقدسة
واستقبال صوم الرسل 
ارسل لك رسالة تهنئة 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة صوم الرسل


بعد الصوم المقدس
بعد الخماسين المقدسة
نستقبل صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم 
الرسل


تهنئة قلب ومودة مرسلة لك
بمناسبة صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم
الرسل


انتهت رحلة الفادى
وانتهت رحلة القيامة
وانتهت الخماسين المقدسة
ودلوقتى صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة 
صوم الرسل

بعد صعود المسيا للسماء
هنتذكر صوم الرسل والتلاميذ
الابرار
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم 
الرسل


كما صام المعلم اربعين يوما واربعين
ليلة
كذلك صام التلاميذ
واحنا بنتذكر صوم الرسل
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة صوم 
الرسل


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2012)

كل سنة وحضراتكم بخير بمناسبة عيد الرسل
تعرف اسماء الاباء الرسل ومعانيها؟





- مارمرقس الانجيلى
 مرقس كلمه لاتينية معناها طارق او مطرقه واسمه العبرى يوحنا ومعناها الله الحنان

 2- القديس برنابا الرسول
 برنابا اسم ارامى معناه ابن الوعظ

 3- القديس لوقا الانجيلى


 4- القديس متياس الرسول
 متياس اسم يونانى مشتق من الاسم العبرى متاثيا معناه عطيه الله

 5- يوسف الملقب يسطس
 وكان غيور او حار بالروح وكان متقدما فى خدمته

 6- القديس كليوباس
 كليوباس اسم يونانى يرجع انه اختصار كليوباتروس
 معناه اب مشهور

 7- القديس اسطفانوس
 اسم يونانى معناه تاج او اكليل من الزهور

 8- القديس فيلبس الشماس
 فيلبس اسم يونانى معناه خيال (عاشق الخيل)

 9- القديس بروخورس الشماس
 اسم يونانى معناه قائد فى جوقة المرتلين

 10-القديس نيكانور الشماس
 اسم يونانى معناه منصور

 11- القديس تيمون الشماس
 اسم يونانى معناه مكرم
 12- القديس برميناس الشماس
 اسم يونانى معناه ثابت
 13- نيقولاوس الشماس
 معناه المنتصر على الشعب
 14- القديس حنانيا
 اسم عبرى معناه يهوه تحنن
 15- لعازر حبيب الرب
 مختصر اليعازر معناه من يعينه الله
 16- اندرونيكوس
 اسم يونانى معناه قاهر الرجال
 17- يونياس
 اسم لاتينى ربما مختصر يونيانوس
 18- ارستوبولس
 كلمه يونانيه معناها خبر مبشر
 19- القديس فريسكا 
 اسم لاتينى معناه عجوز
 20- يهوذا الملقب برسابا
 21- سلوانس
 اسم لاتينى معناه المسئول
 22- اولمباس
 اسم يونانى
 23- القديس تيطس
24- القديس اغابوس
 معناه المحبوب
 25- فورس
 كلمه لاتينية معناه قوة
 26- كاريوس
 كاريوس كلمه يونانيه معناه ثمر
 27- ابفراس
 اسم يونانى معناه حسن المظهر
 28- ابفرودتس
 اسم يونانى معناه حسن المظهر
 29- مناسون
 من قبرص
 30- امبلياس
 اسم لاتينى معناه نتسع
 31- اوربانوس
 اسم لاتينى معناه ظريف او مؤدب
 32- سمعان الدباغ
 معناه متسع
 33- استاخيس
 اسم يونانى معناه سنبله قنح
 34- ابلبس
 35- ابينتوس
 معناه الممدوح
 36-هيروديون
 اسم يونانى معناه تابع هيرودس
 37- قدراطس
 38- اسينكرتيس
 معناه لا نظير له
 39- فليغون
 معناه متقد
 40- غايس
 41- ارسترخس
 معناه خير حاكم
 42- افتيخوس
 معناه السعيد الطالع
 43- سمعان كلوبا
 معناه مستمع
 44-مناين 
 معناه منحيم
 45 -هرماس
 47- كوارتس
 معناه الرابع
 48-بتروباس
 معناه حياه ابيه
 49-زيناس الناموس
 معناه هبه
 50- سوستانيس
 سليم القوة
 51- فليمون
 معناه محب
 52- ارخبس
 معناه المتسلط
 53-انيباس 
 من يحل عوضا عن ابيه
 54- ترتيوس
 معناه الثالث
 55- لوكيوس القيروانى
 56- انيسفورس
 من يأتى بالنفع
 57- تيخيكوس
 معناه محصن
 58- نركيسوس
 معناه نرجس
 60- ارتيماس
 61- بوديس
 معناه خجول
 62- تروفيموي
 63-سوسيباترى
 64- فرتوناتوس
 معناه ذو الحظ
 65-نيريوس
 معناه لاله البحر
 66- ارسطوس
 معناه محبوب
 67-اكيلا 
 68-الكسندروس
 69-روفس
 معناه احمر
 70- ياسون 
 معناه شفاء
منقول
​ 

​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2013)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2015)

كل سنة وكل المسيحيين طيبين
غدا صوم الرسل 
من 1 يونيو حتى 12 يوليو 2015







=


----------

